# Question for Special Forces soldiers/cadre



## RecyclableBag (Dec 23, 2019)

Hey all, thanks in advance. 
I'm getting a moral waiver processed to join the Army. Will be signing an 11x contract and then dropping a packet for SF. I've been told(by someone none sf and out of the service forna while) that since I required a moral waiver for a misdemeanor arrest record 4 years ago, that I'll just be dropped from SFAS as soon as they find out even though I will have already dropped a packet to go. Would dropping a packet really be a waste of time if this is the case because they dont want perceived former shitheads in the regiment?


----------



## ecag (Dec 23, 2019)

I had to get a moral waiver to join. I was selected. Just saying, I also had more than a few years in the Army under my belt before going to SFAS. You’ll likely have to talk to the psychs for anything you list when asked. Just be honest and talk to them about the incident when asked.


----------



## Dame (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Steve1839 (Dec 23, 2019)

The advice put forward in the song may well be as valid today as it was 50 years ago...it worked for me...


----------



## RecyclableBag (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks Gents. The advice is greatly appreciated, Ecag, Steve, and Dame.


----------



## Looney (Dec 31, 2019)

Curious, is there a reason you didn't get an 18X Contract? That's what I'm doing.


----------



## RecyclableBag (Apr 13, 2020)

Looney said:


> Curious, is there a reason you didn't get an 18X Contract? That's what I'm doing.


I was told I cant receive an 18x contract because I need a Waiver to join the mil. Period, point blank no way that's going to happen. Have heard that from 4 different recruiters


----------



## EightEightFive (May 22, 2020)

RecyclableBag said:


> I was told I cant receive an 18x contract because I need a Waiver to join the mil. Period, point blank no way that's going to happen. Have heard that from 4 different recruiters



There’s always a chance to pickup 18X in Infantry OSUT. At least there was in the beginning of 2019.
Good luck.


----------

